# Why do People upload torrents ?????



## mehra.rakesh (Jun 13, 2009)

its not a crappy question so please dont give crappy answers ..... i really dont understand why people run the risk of uploading "stuff" on public trackers when RIAA only hunts the uploaders and not the downloaders ???????i mean for public trackers like pirate bay & mini nova u dont get any incentive for uploading as in case of private trackers ....so why do people do that ..... ??????


----------



## pimpom (Jun 13, 2009)

For the same reason that people give away pirated software OR buy commercial software and then give away copies (illegally) OR spend hours and hours coding nice programs that they then distribute for free. Not everybody does everything for material "incentive".

The reasons may be different for different people, or it may be a combination of more than one reason.

They may genuinely like giving "stuff" to those who need them, not caring whether it's legal or not. They may do it for ego. They may feel that, since they use pirated stuff themselves, they have a moral obligation to give out what they have. They may simply like the feeling of doing something illegal without being caught. Maybe it makes them feel like Robin Hood - rob the rich and give to the poor. And so on and on.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2009)

^^Pirates' mindset can be complicated


----------



## dark_king (Jun 13, 2009)

i think when people found some thing on torrent what they want . they feel like to share it with others so anther needy person can also get it.


----------



## krates (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I have seen many torrents with password or a link to complete there survey to get password. This way they earn via CPA.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

Spirit of sharing


----------



## gunda_26 (Jun 18, 2009)

There are some "bewkoofs" in the world!!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 18, 2009)

^^Its ur opinion. One another reason is, if u take something(downloading), then u should give also something (upload), thats a moral which our parents taught, isn't it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

they dont have any job !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

First of all: NOT ALL TORRENTS ARE ILLEGAL

Personally I seed Torrent like Ubuntu Live CD (when it's released) among others to give back something to the community. Maybe the same for pirates as well.


----------



## iPiyush (Jun 23, 2009)

They believe in sharing and giving to the people who can't buy legally.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^Its ur opinion. One another reason is, if u take something(downloading), then u should give also something (upload), thats a moral which our parents taught, isn't it.



funniest answer ... he he he ...


----------

